# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Πρόσκρουση Νήσος Ρόδος στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά

## ελμεψη

Λαχτάρησαν οι επιβάτες πλοίου στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, όταν προσέκρουσε στο αριστερό φανάρι του λιμανιού, το απόγευμα της Δευτέρας (8/11).

Περισσότερα εδω

----------


## ffyiannis

* 			Πρόσκρουση πλοίου στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά* 

 		 			Πρώτη καταχώρηση: Δευτέρα, 8 Νοεμβρίου 2010, 20:12 			 		

 		 			Αναστάτωση επικράτησε ανάμεσα στους 74 επιβάτες του επιβατηγού πλοίου  «Νήσος Ρόδος», όταν, κατά τη διάρκεια  εξόδου του από το λιμάνι  Πειραιά, προσέκρουσε στο αριστερό φανάρι και παρουσίασε μικρές εκδορές.

Το καράβι επρόκειτο να εκτελέσει δρομολόγιο Πάρος- Κως-  Ρόδος, ωστόσο  μετά την πρόσκρουση ακινητοποιήθηκε και στο σημείο έσπευσαν δύο ρυμουλκά  του Λ.Σ. προκειμένου να μεταφέρουν το επιβατηγό με ασφάλεια στο λιμάνι,  όπου θα πραγματοποιηθεί έλεγχος. 

Η επιχείρηση βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη.

Παρόμοιο περιστατικό σημειώθηκε και στον Εύδηλο Ικαρίας, κατά τον  κατάπλου «Νήσος Μύκονος». Το καράβι χτύπησε στον προβλήτα και αυτή την  ώρα επιθεωρείται καθώς παρουσίασε βαθούλωμα πάνω από την ίσαλο γραμμή. 		


 		 		 		 			 				Τελευταία ενημέρωση: Δευτέρα, 8 Νοεμβρίου 2010, 20:20


τι έγινε σήμερα????????δύο πλοία??????? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι ούτε το πλοίο, ούτε κανένας επιβάτης έπαθε τίποτε. Ας το δούμε φωτογραφημένο σήμερα το μεσημέρι στις 13.30 ότανπέρασα απο κεί και όλα ήταν ήρεμα, χωρίς τίποτε να προμηνύει το κακό που θα συμβεί. :Sad:  

ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ 43 08-11-2010.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι όλα είναι εντάξει και δεν έπαθε κανείς τίποτε.

----------


## diagoras

> Ας ελπίσουμε ότι ούτε το πλοίο, ούτε κανένας επιβάτης έπαθε τίποτε. Ας το δούμε φωτογραφημένο σήμερα το μεσημέρι στις 13.30 ότανπέρασα απο κεί και όλα ήταν ήρεμα, χωρίς τίποτε να προμηνύει το κακό που θα συμβεί. 
> 
> ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ 43 08-11-2010.jpg


Nταξει φιλε Παντελη δεν ηταν κατι το σοβαρο ευτυχως.Ειναι και δυσκολο το βαπορι...Ε σημερα-αυριο νοτιαδες προβληματα θα υπαρχουν παντου...Μην γινουν πιο σοβαρα μονο :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Πέρασε η μπόρα της Blue Star και ήρθε η σειρά της HSW? Με διπλό χτύπημα :roll:

----------


## pantelis2009

Έτσι είναι φίλε diagoras. Είναι δύσκολο πλοίο και είχε αρκετό αέρα. Στο ΝΜΔ που ήμουν το πρωΐ τα κύματα έσκαγαν στο φράκτη και ερχόντουσαν απο την άλλη πλευρά κάνοντας τα αυτ/τα λούτσα. Ευτυχώς την γλύτωσα και δεν έκανα μπάνιο :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Φρέσκαρε σήμερα. Το πρωί στη Ζέα το ανεμόμετρο έδειχνε 18 με 19 κόμβους. Το απόγευμα κατά τις οχτώ από 22 με 23 και σπηλιάδες 30 κόμβων. Αν τους βρει μια σπηλιάδα την ώρα της μανούβρας είναι δύσκολα για το βαπόρια.

----------


## csa73

Όντως έτυχε να είμαι στο φανάρι ο αέρας πρέπει να ήταν 7bf είχε πλώρα πρύμα 2 ρυμουλκά του λυμπουσάκη αλλά απο ότι κατάλαβα το πλωριό ρυμουλκό ήταν αυτό που έκανε την ζημιά γιατί δεν είχε δέσει κατάπλωρα αλλά τελείως αριστερά με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορέσει να φέρει το πλοίο επάνω στον καιρό, από ότι είδα έσωσε το καράβι το ότι ο καπετάνιος έκανε όλο δεξια το πηδάλιο με αποτέλεσμα να ξυστεί επάνω στο φανάρι. Ένα άλλο που ήθελα να πώ σε τέτοιες στιγμές  όπως σεβαστήκαμε το superferry και δεν βγήκαν φώτο πρέπει να σεβαστούμε και αυτό, φώτο τράβηξα εχθές πολλές αλλά είναι για προσωπικό αρχείο. Αυτή την στιγμή το μόνο που πρέπει να κάνουμε γι'αυτόν τον μεγάλο καπετάνιο που βρίσκεται στο πλοίο είναι ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟΣ!!! Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την σωστή θέση και λογική απόφασή σου φίλε csa73.

----------


## Harry14

> γι'αυτόν τον μεγάλο καπετάνιο που βρίσκεται στο πλοίο είναι ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟΣ!!! Ευχαριστώ...


Πληροφοριακα επειδη δεν γνωριζω ποιος ειναι ο πλοιαρχος;
Ξαναλεω πληροφοριακα ρωταω μην αρχισουμε παλι τα περι δικης και λοιπα. :Razz:

----------


## Leo

> Πληροφοριακα επειδη δεν γνωριζω ποιος ειναι ο πλοιαρχος;
> Ξαναλεω πληροφοριακα ρωταω μην αρχισουμε παλι τα περι δικης και λοιπα.


Θέλεις να μας συστηθείς φίλε μου Harry14 με ονοματεπώνυμο και θα σου συστήσουμε εμείς τον Πλοίαρχο?

----------


## thanos75

Τελικά έγινε επιθεώρηση στο πλοίο? Δόθηκε άδεια απόπλου ή θα πρέπει να πάει για επισκευή?

----------


## ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ

Παιδιά, εντάξει δεν είναι κρυφό ποιός είναι ο Πλοίαρχος του Νήσος Ρόδος. Και μάλλον ο φίλος Harry14 μάλλον όντως πληροφοριακά ρωτάει. Αν προσέξουμε στην ερώτησή του, έχει παραθέσει το σχόλιο του φίλου csa73. Mε καιρό σαν τον χθεσινό μπορεί να συμβούν και τέτοια περιστατικά τα οποία σε καμία απολύτως περίπτωση δεν μειώνουν την αξία του κάθε Πλοιάρχου, ούτε και στιγματίζουν το εξαιρετικά δύσκολο έργο του. Και όπως έχουμε πει πολλές φορές κανένας δεν μπορεί να κρίνει ένα καπετάνιο από την ασφάλεια της καρέκλας του γραφείου του ή την ανάπαυση που προσφέρει ο καναπές του. Ένα άτυχο συμβάν ήταν και πέρασε. Ας ευχηθούμε καλό κουράγιο στον Πλοίαρχο και το πλήρωμά του και καλές θάλασσες από εδώ και πέρα.

----------


## Leo

Κι εγώ μαζί σου φίλε ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ, ακριβώς έτσι είναι όπως τα λες όλα, αλλά είναι κάπως τραβηγμένο, να ζητάμε να μάθουμε το όνομα του καπετάνιου νομίζω. Δεν είμαστε εισαγγελία, ούτε η λιμενική αρχή προφανώς. Σ αυτά τα θέματα και η αφελής, αβλαβής κλπ περιέργεια δεν έχει θέση.

----------


## Harry14

Λεμε για εναν μεγαλο καπετανιο και για εναν ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟ. Σεβασμο προς ποιον; Δεν πρεπει να ξερουμε σε ποιον απευθηνετε αυτος ο σεβασμος; Ο πλοιαρχος μπορει να μενει διπλα μου, μπορει να ειναι απ το χωριο μου, μπορει να τον εχω γνωριζει, μπορει μπορει μπορει....

----------


## kkouz

Αυτή την ώρα βγαίνει από τον Πειραιά......... συνοδεία ρυμουλκών.

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> Κι εγώ μαζί σου φίλε ΑΡΧΙΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ, ακριβώς έτσι είναι όπως τα λες όλα, αλλά είναι κάπως τραβηγμένο, να ζητάμε να μάθουμε το όνομα του καπετάνιου νομίζω. Δεν είμαστε εισαγγελία, ούτε η λιμενική αρχή προφανώς. Σ αυτά τα θέματα και η αφελής, αβλαβής κλπ περιέργεια δεν έχει θέση.


Κάπου νομίζω το έχουμε παρακάνει με την υπερ-προστατευτικότητα που δείχνετε πλέον σε κάποιους ανθρώπους που κανεις δεν θέλει να τους κατηγορήσει ή να τους ψέξει για οτιδήποτε. Θυμίζει λίγο .. (ας μην αναφέρω το δόκιμο όρο που σκέφτομαι),, όμως δεν απευθύνεται αυτή η ιστοσελίδα μόνο σε άβουλα όντα ή ανεγκέφαλους όπως θέλετε να πιστεύετε, λέγοντάς μας ότι θα σκεφτεί ή θα κακολογήσει ο καθένας κάποιον χωρίς να το καλοσκεφτεί ή χωρίς να έχει γνώσεις ειδικές κλπ. Για να καταλάβω κάτι, είναι ΑΣΝΑ ή δικαστική αίθουσα ή κάτι ανάλογο το forum και κόπτεστε τόσο πολύ μήπως κάποιος σκεφτεί κάτι λάθος κλπ κλπ?? Μα δεν καταλαβαίνετε πόσο πολύ μειώνετε όλους τους άλους τους υγειώς σκεπτόμενους που αποτελούν μέλη του nautiliaGR??? Ή μήπως στη δουλειά μου, αν έχω μια υπεύθυνη θέση, θα με ενδιέφερε τι θα πει ο καθένας? Ειδικά αν ξέρω ότι έπραξα ότι έπρεπε? Ή μήπως πιστεύετε ότι υπάρχει οποιαδήποτε συνθήκη σιωπής και δεν θα αναφέρουν τα ΜΜΕ (όχι ένα απλό καραβολατρικό forum) κάτι που κατά την κρίση των αναρμόδιων δεν έκανα σωστά???



Και για να τελειώνω, και δεν θα σας ξανακουράσω, πιστεύετε ότι παλαιότεροι καπετάνιοι που όντως  είχαν κάνει κάποιες ζημιές με δική τους ευθύνη (οι σημερινοί δεν φταίνε, είναι αυτό σαφές τα τελευταία χρόνια μέσα από αυτή την ιστοσελίδα...) θα ανέχονταν,  θα το άντεχε η αξιοπρέπεια και το 'Όνομά τους" να τους παρέχεται η οποιαδήποτε προστασία αυτού του είδους? ...Μην παρανοήσει κάποιος, κάτι, για κάποιον, για κάτι...


Διευκρινιστικά αναφέρω ότι γνωρίζω τον πλοίαρχο του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ, ο  οποίος είναι ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟΣ! ¶ρα, ας μην παρεξηγήσει κανείς, ηθελημένα ή  μη, τα όσα προανέφερα.

----------


## Leo

Φίλε GREEN ARROW δεν έχω καμιά απόλύτως πρόθεση να αντιπαρατεθώ με κανένα στο φόρουμ, αλλά δεν αντέχω να διαβάζω όλα όσα γράφονται κατά καιρούς ανεξέλγκτα και άσχετα. Αν έχετε να πείτε κάτι ουσιαστικό όπως το παραπάνω σχόλιο σας, να το λέτε, δεν απαγορεύσαμε σε κανένα να σχολιάζει αξιοπρεπώς χωρίς να προσβάλει και να εικάζει κατά βούληση. Επίσης δεν απαγορεύουμε να μας κριτικάρετε όταν προσπαθούμε να κρατάμε τα σοβαρά θέματα σε ένα επίπεδο. 

Χθες είχαμε 3 ατυχήματα σε ισάριθμα πλοία σε 3 διαφορετικά λιμάνια. Προφανώς η αιτία ήταν ο κακός καιρός και τα "υπέροχα" λιμάνια μας. Αυτό δεν το άκουσα από κανένα, αλλά το ζητούμενα είναι άλλα και η κριτική ενίοτε άστοχη.

Ένας λογικά σκεπτόμενος άνθρωπος και γνώστης της θάλασσας καταλαβαίνει τι λέμε, γιατί το λέμε και ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να το κάνουμε "μεσημεριανό κουτσομπολιό". Είναι θέμα πως το αντιλαβάνεται ο καθένας από εμάς.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε  Leo   η αποψη σου με βρισκει απολυτως συμφωνο!!!

----------


## High1

Mέρες τώρα απείχα, λόγω δουλειάς. Αλλά επειδή έχω αγανακτήσει με όσα βλέπω να γράφοντε, λες και είναι βγαλμένα απο κάνα πάνελ κι επειδή γνωρίζω πολύ καλά το πλοίο και όχι επιφανειακά-οπως μερικοί "ειδικοί" εδώ μέσα- να πούμε ένα μεγάλο μπράβο σε αυτόν τον καπετάνιο που το κουμαντάρει και να τελειώνουμε με τα σχόλια!
Φίλε Leo όπως και Αρχιπέλαγος, είστε απόλυτα σωστοί και σεβαστά τα γραφόμενά σας! Το καλύτερο είναι οι "τηλεναυτικοκριτικοί" να παραδειγματιστούν κυρίως απο τον Leo και να μην βγαίνουν σε όλα μπροστά με απόψεις,κλπ! Ήταν μια ατυχία που πέρασε και όλα καλά, ΤΕΛΟΣ λοιπόν!
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε λίγο το χτεσινό δελτίο καιρού (Οι επισημάνσεις δικές μου):
FQME21 LGAT 080200 
ΕΘΝΙΚΗ ΜΕΤΕΩΡΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ 
ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΜΕΤΕΩΡΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΑΘΗΝΑΣ 

ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΚΑΙΡΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ 
ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΩΡΑ ΕΚΔΟΣΗΣ *08-11-2010 / 0200 UTC* 

ΜΕΡΟΣ 1 
ΑΝΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ ΘΥΕΛΛΩΔΩΝ ΑΝΕΜΩΝ 08-11-2010 / 0130 UTC 
ΙΣΧΥΕΙ ΑΠΟ 080400 UTC ΜΕΧΡΙ 081600 UTC 

ΕΚΤΕΤΑΜΕΝΟ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΣΤΑΣΙΜΟ ΧΑΜΗΛΟ ΜΕ ΚΕΝΤΡΑ 998 ΣΤΗ ΒΟΡΕΙΑ ΙΤΑΛΙΑ ΚΑΙ 1003 ΣΤΗΝ ΤΥΡΡΗΝΙΚΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΒΑΘΑΙΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΗΡΕΑΖΕΙ: 

ΤΗΝ ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΗ ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΗ ΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ 16.00 ΜΕ ΝΟΤΙΟΥΣ ΝΟΤΙΟΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΚΟΥΣ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΘΥΕΛΛΩΔΕΙΣ 7 ΤΟΠΙΚΑ ΘΥΕΛΛΩΔΕΙΣ 8 

ΤΗ NOTIA ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΗ ΜΕ ΝΟΤΙΟΥΣ ΝΟΤΙΟΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΚΟΥΣ ΘΥΕΛΛΩΔΕΙΣ 8 ΤΟΠΙΚΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΘΥΕΛΛΩΔΕΙΣ 9 

ΤΟ ΜΠΟΥΤ ΜΕ ΝΟΤΙΟΔΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΘΥΕΛΛΩΔΕΙΣ 8 ΤΟΠΙΚΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΘΥΕΛΛΩΔΕΙΣ 9 

ΤΗ ΣΙΔΡΑ ΒΟΡΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ 35.00 ΜΕ ΝΟΤΙΟΔΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΘΥΕΛΛΩΔΕΙΣ 7 ΤΟΠΙΚΑ ΘΥΕΛΛΩΔΕΙΣ 8 

ΤΟ ΒΟΡΕΙΟ ΙΟΝΙΟ ΜΕ ΝΟΤΙΟΥΣ ΝΟΤΙΟΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΚΟΥΣ ΘΥΕΛΛΩΔΕΙΣ 8 ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ 081000 UTC ΜΕ ΝΟΤΙΟΥΣ ΝΟΤΙΟΔΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ 

ΤΟ  ΝΟΤΙΟ ΙΟΝΙΟ ΔΥΤΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ 20.30 ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ 080700 UTC ΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ 20.30 ΜΕ  ΝΟΤΙΟΥΣ ΝΟΤΙΟΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΚΟΥΣ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΘΥΕΛΛΩΔΕΙΣ 7 ΤΟΠΙΚΑ ΘΥΕΛΛΩΔΕΙΣ 8 

*ΑΠΟ  080700 UTC ΤΟ ΒΟΡΕΙΟΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΚΟ ΑΙΓΑΙΟ ΑΠΟ 081000 UTC ΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΚΥΘΗΡΩΝ  ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ 081200 UTC ΤΟ ΘΡΑΚΙΚΟ ΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΚΑ ΤΟΥ 25.00 ΜΕ ΝΟΤΙΟΥΣ  ΝΟΤΙΟΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΚΟΥΣ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΘΥΕΛΛΩΔΕΙΣ 7 ΤΟΠΙΚΑ ΘΥΕΛΛΩΔΕΙΣ 8 

*[...]
*ΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟΣ 
ΝΟΤΙΟΙ ΝΟΤΙΟΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΚΟΙ 4 ΠΟΛΥ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ 5 ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΝΟΤΙΟΙ ΝΟΤΙΟΔΥΤΙΚΟΙ ΑΡΓΟΤΕΡΑ ΤΟΠΙΚΑ 6.* ΜΕΤΡΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΗ
Όπως έργαψα παραπάνω ο καρός φρέσκαρε γρήγορα συμφωνα με όσα είδα εγώ ένα μίλι μακρυά από την μπούκα:



> Φρέσκαρε  σήμερα. Το πρωί στη Ζέα το ανεμόμετρο έδειχνε 18 με 19 κόμβους. Το  απόγευμα κατά τις οχτώ από 22 με 23 και σπηλιάδες 30 κόμβων. Αν τους  βρει μια σπηλιάδα την ώρα της μανούβρας είναι δύσκολα για το  βαπόρια.


Να προσθέσω ότι ο καιρός ήταν γαρμπής (ΝΔ), με την  αίρεση ότι μπορεί να προκαλούσαν μεταπτώσεις (backing ή veering όπως  λέγοντια στα αγγλικά) οι κοντινές ακτές. Και αυτές οι ταχύτητες ανέμου  αντιστοιχούν σε 6 μποφώρ.

Να παρατηρήσω ότι σε ότι αναφέρθηκε  παραπάνω για το ρυμουλκόκα΄νω μια υπόθεση ότι το ρυμουλκό ήταν αριστερά ώστε να βογάρει στην πλώρη μια που  ο γαρμπής είναι στην αριστερή μάσκα για για ένα βαπόρι που βγάινει από  τον Πειραιά (με πορεία περίπου 245°). Υπενθυμίζω πάλι σύμφωνα με την  προσωπική μου εκτίμηση.

Τι έφταιξε και έγινε η επαφή με το μόλο θα  το μάθουμε στην ώρα του. (Έχω ένα ντεζαβου ότι έχω ξαναγράψει τα  παρακάτω). Στο Nautilia.gr μας ενδιαφέρει η συζήτηση για τα ναυτικά  ατυχήματα μόνο για να βοήθήσει να μην επαναλληφθεί ένα παρόμοιο ατύχημα.  Να το κάνω πενηνταράκια ... Να έχουν υπόψη τους τις αιτίες οι άνθρωποι  της θάλασσας και να δράσουν καταλληλα σε παρόμοιες καταστάσεις. Και η  διαπίστωση των αιτίων μπορέι να γίνει μόνο μετά από έρευνα και ανάλυση  όλων των δεδομένων, οπότε μπορεί να γίνει μόνο μετά από τη διαδικασία  διερεύνησης. Την κατάσταση του πλοίου τη μαθάινουμε μόνο από την  επιθεώρηση του αρμόδιου νηογνώμονα και της σημαίας και όχι από  φωτογραφίες από τον ντόκο. Μέχρι τότε ευχόμαστε καλά ξεμπερδέματα στο πλήρωμα και ...αγάντα.
Όποιος θέλει να διαβάσει κουτομπολιό και  κουβέντες του καφενείου, βασισμένες σε φήμες ή σε εικασίες, που μέσα από  αυτές να θίγεται η υπόληψη ανθρώπων, λυπάμαι που θα τον δυσαρεστήσουμε  αλλα το Nautilia.gr είναι ναυτιλιακό φόρουμ και όχι μεσημεριανή εκπομπή.

----------


## Joyrider

Καλό κουράγιο στον πλοίαρχο και στο πλήρωμα και καλές θάλασσες ! Χθες ρε παιδιά δεν μπορούσα να σταθώ πάνω στη μηχανή με τόσο αέρα, και από μέσα μου ευχόμουν έτσι ανεπαίσθητα καλές θάλασσες σε όσους ταξίδευαν εκείνη την ώρα...
Σήμερα το πρωί είδα στις ειδήσεις τις δύο προσκρούσεις και καταστεναχωρέθηκα  :Sad: 

Και πάλι καλό κουράγιο στα πληρώματα των δύο πλοίων και γρήγορα πάλι στις επάλξεις, τα νησιά μας τους χρειάζονται.

----------


## kailas

Δυστυχως τα καραβια δεν ειναι αυτοκινητα με φρενο και χειροφρενο ωστε να τα σταματαμε ακαριαια και αυτο πρεπει να το καταλαβουμε ολοι οσοι γραφουμε εδω. ειναι απολυτα λογικο να εχουμε ατυχηματα στα λιμανια τα οποια μπαινουν τετοια καραβια, και οταν λεω τετοια καραβια εννοω μεγαλα. μακαρι ολα τα ατυχηματα να ειναι ανωδυνα για επιβατες, πληρωμα αλλα και για τις θεσεις των πληρωματων. σκεφτειτεαι οτι κατι τετοιο μπορει να στερισει τη θεση καποιου μεσα απο το πλοιο ειτε αυτοσ λεγεται Πλοιαρχος, ειτε λεγεται Α' μηχανικος, ειτε λεγεται ΑΦ. Γι'αυτο το λογο καλο ειναι να ερχομαστε στη θεση αυτων και και κραταμε ενα ηρεμο κλιμα σ'αυτα τα οποια γραφουμε.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Να προσθέσω ότι ο καιρός ήταν γαρμπής (ΝΔ), με την  αίρεση ότι μπορεί να προκαλούσαν μεταπτώσεις (backing ή veering όπως  λέγοντια στα αγγλικά) οι κοντινές ακτές. Και αυτές οι ταχύτητες ανέμου  αντιστοιχούν σε 6 μποφώρ.
> 
> Να παρατηρήσω ότι σε ότι αναφέρθηκε  παραπάνω για το ρυμουλκόκα΄νω μια υπόθεση ότι το ρυμουλκό ήταν αριστερά ώστε να βογάρει στην πλώρη μια που  ο γαρμπής είναι στην αριστερή μάσκα για για ένα βαπόρι που βγάινει από  τον Πειραιά (με πορεία περίπου 245°). Υπενθυμίζω πάλι σύμφωνα με την  προσωπική μου εκτίμηση.


Μια δίορθωση. Σύμφωνα με επικοινωνία που είχα μόλις πριν ο καιρός στη μπούκα του Πειριά ήταν σοροκάδα 6 με 7 μποφώρ. Προφανώς άλλαζε ο καιρός γυρνώντας γύρω από την Πειραϊκή, οπότε τα στροιχεία που μετρησα εγώ στη Ζέα και παρέθεσα παραπάνω δεν ήταν σωστά και η ακόλουθη εκτίμησή μου που προέκυχε από αυτά.

----------


## ffyiannis

παιδιά.για να μήν το πλατιάζουμε όσοι ενδιαφέρονται για το όνομα του καπετάνιου στην τελική ας ρίξει μια ματιά εδώ:
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=108615
και το όνομά του θα μάθετε αλλά θα δέιτε και πώς είναι.
εγώ προσωπικά είχα την *ΤΥΧΗ* να τον γνωρίσω από κοντά.και είχα την τύχη να δώ και το πλήρωμά του από κοντά γιατί όπως έλεγε και ένας θείος μου ναυτικός,"το πλήρωμα από τον καπετάνιο φαίνεται!!".
από εκεί και πέρα το μόνο πράγμα που μπορώ να πώ για όλους αυτούς τους ανθρώπους ειναι μία λέξη.*ΗΡΩΕΣ!!!!!!!.
*και για τις συνθήκες που δουλέυουν αλλά και για τα λιμάνια που δουλέυουν!!και γιά όσους ρωτάνε για τον συγκεκριμένο θα πώ ένα τελευταίο.άν δεν ήταν ο συγκεκριμένος σήμερα θα μιλάγαμε ίσως για κάτι πολύ χειρότερα από ένα απλό ξύσιμο.
φιλικά :Smile:

----------


## kailas

> παιδιά.για να μήν το πλατιάζουμε όσοι ενδιαφέρονται για το όνομα του καπετάνιου στην τελική ας ρίξει μια ματιά εδώ:
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=108615
> και το όνομά του θα μάθετε αλλά θα δέιτε και πώς είναι.
> εγώ προσωπικά είχα την *ΤΥΧΗ* να τον γνωρίσω από κοντά.και είχα την τύχη να δώ και το πλήρωμά του από κοντά γιατί όπως έλεγε και ένας θείος μου ναυτικός,"το πλήρωμα από τον καπετάνιο φαίνεται!!".
> από εκεί και πέρα το μόνο πράγμα που μπορώ να πώ για όλους αυτούς τους ανθρώπους ειναι μία λέξη.*ΗΡΩΕΣ!!!!!!!.*
> και για τις συνθήκες που δουλέυουν αλλά και για τα λιμάνια που δουλέυουν!!και γιά όσους ρωτάνε για τον συγκεκριμένο θα πώ ένα τελευταίο.άν δεν ήταν ο συγκεκριμένος σήμερα θα μιλάγαμε ίσως για κάτι πολύ χειρότερα από ένα απλό ξύσιμο.
> φιλικά


 
για μενα δεν ηταν σωστο που το επανεφερες στο προσκηνιο αυτο. αν καποιος ηθελε τοσο πολυ να μαθει ας το εψαχνε.

----------


## ffyiannis

> για μενα δεν ηταν σωστο που το επανεφερες στο προσκηνιο αυτο. αν καποιος ηθελε τοσο πολυ να μαθει ας το εψαχνε.


άν έκανα λάθος τότε ζητώ συγγνώμη.άς το σβήσει κάποιος αντμίν.

----------


## AegeanIslands

> Κάπου νομίζω το έχουμε παρακάνει με την υπερ-προστατευτικότητα που δείχνετε πλέον σε κάποιους ανθρώπους που κανεις δεν θέλει να τους κατηγορήσει ή να τους ψέξει για οτιδήποτε. Θυμίζει λίγο .. (ας μην αναφέρω το δόκιμο όρο που σκέφτομαι),, όμως δεν απευθύνεται αυτή η ιστοσελίδα μόνο σε άβουλα όντα ή ανεγκέφαλους όπως θέλετε να πιστεύετε, λέγοντάς μας ότι θα σκεφτεί ή θα κακολογήσει ο καθένας κάποιον χωρίς να το καλοσκεφτεί ή χωρίς να έχει γνώσεις ειδικές κλπ. Για να καταλάβω κάτι, είναι ΑΣΝΑ ή δικαστική αίθουσα ή κάτι ανάλογο το forum και κόπτεστε τόσο πολύ μήπως κάποιος σκεφτεί κάτι λάθος κλπ κλπ?? Μα δεν καταλαβαίνετε πόσο πολύ μειώνετε όλους τους άλους τους υγειώς σκεπτόμενους που αποτελούν μέλη του nautiliaGR??? Ή μήπως στη δουλειά μου, αν έχω μια υπεύθυνη θέση, θα με ενδιέφερε τι θα πει ο καθένας? Ειδικά αν ξέρω ότι έπραξα ότι έπρεπε? Ή μήπως πιστεύετε ότι υπάρχει οποιαδήποτε συνθήκη σιωπής και δεν θα αναφέρουν τα ΜΜΕ (όχι ένα απλό καραβολατρικό forum) κάτι που κατά την κρίση των αναρμόδιων δεν έκανα σωστά???
> 
> 
> 
> Και για να τελειώνω, και δεν θα σας ξανακουράσω, πιστεύετε ότι παλαιότεροι καπετάνιοι που όντως είχαν κάνει κάποιες ζημιές με δική τους ευθύνη (οι σημερινοί δεν φταίνε, είναι αυτό σαφές τα τελευταία χρόνια μέσα από αυτή την ιστοσελίδα...) θα ανέχονταν, θα το άντεχε η αξιοπρέπεια και το 'Όνομά τους" να τους παρέχεται η οποιαδήποτε προστασία αυτού του είδους? ...Μην παρανοήσει κάποιος, κάτι, για κάποιον, για κάτι...
> 
> 
> Διευκρινιστικά αναφέρω ότι γνωρίζω τον πλοίαρχο του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ, ο οποίος είναι ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟΣ! ¶ρα, ας μην παρεξηγήσει κανείς, ηθελημένα ή μη, τα όσα προανέφερα.


Εντυπωση προκαλει οχι τοσο το γεγονος οτι καποιος ρωτα να μαθει το ονομα του πλοιαρχου που σχετιζεται με ναυτικο ατυχημα οσο οτι καποιοι την αξιωση αυτη τη δικαιολογουν.
Τι θα πει "ποιος ειναι ο πλοιαρχος του Ν.ΡΟΔΟΣ?"
Ποιος ρωταει?Με ποια ιδιοτητα?
Που αποσκοπει μια τετοια ερωτηση σε δημοσιο χωρο (forum) αν οχι για μικροπρεπεις λογους.Αν δεν ρωτησης κ μαθεις το ονομα σε κανει ατομο αβουλο και ανεγκεφαλο?
Ρωτησε κανεις ποιος ειναι ο πιλοτος του AirBus που επεσε προχτες η ποιος ειναι ο οδηγος του λεωφορειου που επεσε στο γκρεμο?
- Που φαινεται ο προστατευτισμος και μαλιστα επιλεκτικος οπως υπενισεται παραπανω καποιος?
Δηλαδη τι θα πρεπει να γραφεται εδω?
Τι καταπληκτικα λιμανια εχουμε?
Τι φανταστικες συνθηκες (εργασιακες) επικρατουν στην Ακτοπλοια?
Τι καραβαροι ταξιδευουν το 2010?
Σε ολα τα ατυχηματα που εχουν παρουσιαστει απο αυτο το χωρο ειχαν την ιδια απαραλαχτη παρουσιαση και αντιμετωπιση απο τους moderators ανεξαρτητα εταιρειας , πλοιαρχου, με εμφαση τον ανθρωπινο παραγοντα και υπογραμμιση τις απαραδεκτες συνθηκες εργασιες που επικρατουν στο Αιγαιο.
Καποια πραγματα αν και εξηγουνται δεν προκειται να αλλαξουν ευκολα.

----------


## Apostolos

> Μια δίορθωση. Σύμφωνα με επικοινωνία που είχα μόλις πριν ο καιρός στη μπούκα του Πειριά ήταν σοροκάδα 6 με 7 μποφώρ. Προφανώς άλλαζε ο καιρός γυρνώντας γύρω από την Πειραϊκή, οπότε τα στροιχεία που μετρησα εγώ στη Ζέα και παρέθεσα παραπάνω δεν ήταν σωστά και η ακόλουθη εκτίμησή μου που προέκυχε από αυτά.


Μάλλον δεν υπάρχει γύρισμα αέρα αλλα το λεγόμενο "ορτσάρισμα" της πλώρης στον καιρό... απο την μία προσέχεις να ψηλώσεις μην σε κατεβάσει ο αέρας και απο την άλλη σου φεύγει και πας προς σε αυτόν...

----------


## kailas

παιδια ενα τετοιο βαπορι με τετοια εξαλα και με τον καιρο που ειχε ηθελε ταχυτητα για να βγει απο το λιμανη και να μην το επιρεασει ο καιρος. τελος παντων. δεν θα βγαλουμε εμεις το πορισμα. οτι εγινε εγινε τελος καλα ολα καλα παλι καλα που ηταν ανωδυνο και μακαρι να μην συμβαινουν τετοια.

----------


## vageliss23

Πάντως βρε παιδιά μπορεί να συζητηθεί και το ατύχημα για να μαθαίνουμε οι αδαείς χωρίς να γίνει μεσημεριανάδικο εδώ!

Ο πολύς προστατευτισμός μάλλον κακό κάνει παρά καλό.

----------


## gpap2006

Μάλλον θα κάνει ετήσια και δεξαμενισμό και θα επιστρέψει στα δρομολόγια στις 19/11.

----------


## Amorgos66

...επειδή εχτες ταξιδεψα με το B.S.Naxos το οποιο αναχώρησε μισή ωρα νωρίτερα απο το Ρόδος ωφείλω να πω ότι 
....οντως  ο ανεμος στην είσοδο του λιμανιού ήταν πολύ ισχυρός και μου έκανε εντύπωση που το πλοίο είχε αρκετη δύναμη στο πρόσω μέσα στο λιμάνι προφανώς για να μην αντιμετωπίσει πρόβλημα,αντίστοιχο με αυτό που αντιμετώπισε το Ρόδος,το οποιο δεν ειχε τον χώρο και τον χρόνο
να κάνει το ίδιο....
Και πληροφοριακά αναφέρω ότι σε όλη τη διαδρομή εως τα νότια της Κύθνου ο καιρός ήταν κάκιστος με άνεμο Ν-ΝΑ σίγουρα 8άρι με ...
πολλά μπουγέλα,.....
Απο νωρίς ήρθε ο Υπαρχος στην πρυμη στο Φλόκα και εκανε συστάσεις 
στους επιβάτες να μπούν μέσα διότι θα ακολουθούσε θαλασσοταραχή...,
ασχέτως ποιοι τον άκουσαν... :Smile: ..!!
Από κει και κάτω,...τα πράγματα ηταν κατά πολυ καλύτερα....

----------


## kailas

> ...επειδή εχτες ταξιδεψα με το B.S.Naxos το οποιο αναχώρησε μισή ωρα νωρίτερα απο το Ρόδος ωφείλω να πω ότι 
> ....οντως ο ανεμος στην είσοδο του λιμανιού ήταν πολύ ισχυρός και μου έκανε εντύπωση που το πλοίο είχε αρκετη δύναμη στο πρόσω μέσα στο λιμάνι προφανώς για να μην αντιμετωπίσει πρόβλημα,αντίστοιχο με αυτό που αντιμετώπισε το Ρόδος,το οποιο δεν ειχε τον χώρο και τον χρόνο
> να κάνει το ίδιο....
> Και πληροφοριακά αναφέρω ότι σε όλη τη διαδρομή εως τα νότια της Κύθνου ο καιρός ήταν κάκιστος με άνεμο Ν-ΝΑ σίγουρα 8άρι με ...
> πολλά μπουγέλα,.....
> Απο νωρίς ήρθε ο Υπαρχος στην πρυμη στο Φλόκα και εκανε συστάσεις 
> στους επιβάτες να μπούν μέσα διότι θα ακολουθούσε θαλασσοταραχή...,
> ασχέτως ποιοι τον άκουσαν.....!!
> Από κει και κάτω,...τα πράγματα ηταν κατά πολυ καλύτερα....


τα βαπορια που φεγουν απο τα λεμοναδικα π.χ ναχος εχουν τι δυνατοτητα να ευθυγραμμιστουν με τι μπουκα του λιμανιου και να δωσουν καποιες στροφες παραπανω στο προσω ωστς να ακουει καλυτερα το πηδαλιο και να μην το ποναει τοσο πολυ ο καιρος κατι το οποιο δεν μπορουν να κανουν ευκολα τα καραβια που φευγουν απο τα ροδιτικα

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Aν δεν κάνω λάθος ο καιρός ήταν νοτιο-ανατολικός (Σιρόκος). Όσοι ταξιδεύουν ξέρουν ότι αυτός ο καιρός είναι από τους πιο ύπουλους καιρούς. Συνήθως, δε φαίνεται τόσο πολύ στην επιφάνεια της θάλασσας (κοντά στις ακτές δε σηκώνει μεγάλο κυματισμό), αλλά έχει πολύ μεγάλη δύναμη. Ο πατέρας μου χαρακτηριστικά λέει ότι είναι σα να βγαίνει από τη στεριά. Είναι λοιπόν λογικό, ένα πλοίο με πολύ μεγάλο όγκο από την επιφάνεια της θάλασσας και πάνω να δέχεται πολύ μεγάλη πίεση από ανέμους 7 μποφόρ και μάλιστα αυτής της κατέυθυνσης (γύρω στις 130 μοίρες, όπως ανέφερε το δελτίο καιρού). Επίσης είναι πολύ λογικό ένα πλοίο να χρειάζεται μεγαλύτερη δυναμή για να παει κόντρα στον καιρό και να βγεί από το λιμάνι. Ας σκεφτούμε ότι το Ν. Ρόδος δένει πολύ κοντά στην είσοδο του λιμανιού και άρα δεν έχει πόσο χρόνο και τόση απόσταση όπως τα BS που δένουν στα λεμονάδικα, για να πιάσει τη μέγιστη δυνατή ταχύτητα που χρειάζεται. Επίσης, μην ξεχνάμε ότι χθές άλλα δυο πλοία είχαν παρόμοιες ατυχίες, λόγω καιρού. Ελπίζω να μη σας κούρασα. Αν κάνω λάθος κάπου, παρακαλώ διορθώστε με. 

Καλό κουράγιο και καλή δύναμη στο πλήρωμα του πλοίου και σε όλους τους ναυτικούς που δουλεύουν κάτω από πολύ δύσκολες συνθήκες.

----------


## Στέφανος

Τα γραφομενα του greenarrow είναι αφορμή για σκέψη: είναι  προστατευτισμός η μη αναγραφή προσωπικών στοιχείων? Είναι δείγμα  "περίεργης" αλληλεγγύης, προσωπικής "εξυπηρέτησης" ή άλλο τι, η επιλογή  της μη αναφοράς στοιχείων για πρόσωπα ή συμβάντα ? [πρίν αυτά κάν  αποσαφηνιστούν] Είναι ελεγκτέα η επιλογή της μη ανάρτησης φωτογραφιών  από ατυχή περιστατικά, ιδίως στον αμέσως μετά χρόνο ?

Μπορεί το ο,τιδήποτε αναγράφεται σε ένα φόρουμ να επηρρεάσει κάποιους?  Να δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα στην δουλειά του? στην εικόνα του?

Σκέπτομαι το παράδειγμα του παλιού καπετάνιου. Αν μάθαινε πώς στο τάδε  καφενείο συζητούν επιμόνως για το ατύχημά του, πώς ο Χ, ο Ψ και ο  Ταδόπουλος τον κατηγορούν για αμέλεια που προκάλεσε το ατύχημα και πώς  ως απόδειξη για τα γεγονότα και τα αίτια του ατυχήματος περιφέρουν και  μερικές φωτογραφίες, δεν θα πήγαινε στο καφενείο να δεί τι γίνεται?  ποιος και με ποια ιδιότητα τον κατηγορεί? δεν θα θύμωνε γιατί σπιλώνεται  το όνομά του από κάποιον άγνωστο του, αμέτοχο στο συμβάν και εντελώς  άσχετου ακόμη και με την θάλασσα?
Εκεί θα εύρισκε [ζωντανά, λάιβ] τον Χ, τον Ψ και τον Ταδόπουλο. Δεν θα  τους έκανε μήνυση για συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση? Εαν μάλιστα τύχαινε να ήταν  ο Ταδόπουλος γνωστός του καπετάν Φάντη Μπαστούνι [άσπονδου "φίλου" του  άτυχου καπετάνιου] δεν θα περιπλέκονταν κάπως περισσότερο τα πράγματα?

είναι τέτοιο καφενείο το φόρουμ? όχι βέβαια, είναι χειρότερο. Γιατί πίσω  από το "Στέφανος" μπορεί να είναι ο Σπύρος ο οποίος θέλει να τα "χώσει"  στον ανταγωνιστή, μπορεί να είναι ο Χρήστος που είναι μπαχαλάκιας  γενικώς, μπορεί να είναι ο Γιώργος που αγαπάει την θάλασσα και θέλει να  μαθαίνει γύρω από αυτήν.
το φορουμ Ναυτιλία δεν το βρίσκει (μόνο) κάποιος όποιος όταν το κάνει σκόπιμα. 
"Πέφτει επάνω του" όποιος ψάχνει διαδικτυακά την οιαδήποτε πληροφορία  γύρω από ένα θέμα, ας πούμε για το συμβάν του Ρόδος. Αυτός αναζητά  πληροφορίες γενικώς (ή ειδικώς) και τι μπορεί να αποκομίσει? Είτε  πληροφορίες και κάποιες ξώφαλτσες γνώσεις, είτε πληροφορίες και ολίγον  από "ξεκατίνιασμα" μεταξύ "αλληλέγγυων συναδέλφων", είτε ολίγον από  πληροφορίες και μπόλικο ύφος δελτίου των 8 της καθ' ημάς τηλεοψίας.

η επιλογή της κατεύθυνσης για τα παραπάνω δεν πρέπει να είναι επιλογή  αυτών που διαχειρίζονται το φόρουμ? κάποιος που "τρέχει" για κάτι δεν  πρέπει να επιλέγει το πώς θα το κάνει? 
Εντάξει, είμαστε νοήμονες [ας πούμε], αλλά είναι απολύτως ασφαλές να  μπορώ να επικαλεσθώ, εγώ ο Στέφανος, την ειδικότητά μου και τις γνώσεις  μου για να κάνω κριτική -όχι απλά παράθεση, καταγραφή  επιστημονικής/τεχνικής θέσης αλλά κριτική, δηλ να εκφέρω προσωπική  εκτίμηση για κάποια γεγονότα] και έτσι να  "διαμορφώνω κατάσταση?. 
γιατί κάλλιστα μπορεί να μην είμαι ο Στέφανος, αλλά ο Σπύρος και να αποσκοπώ αλλού.
[...._μπορεί να είμαι ο Σπύρος και να αποσκοπώ αλλού_.... αυτό (ειδικά στην παρούσα συζήτηση) κάτι μου θυμίζει .....]

σόρρυ αν σας κούρασα με το σχεδόν ακατάληπτο κειμενό μου [γι΄αυτό φταίει  ο "καραβίσιος" καφές που πίνω και το γεγονός ότι αντί για την λατρεμένη  Αμοργό που είχα προγραμματίσει, είμαι στην Αθήνα]. Αλλά νομίζω πώς  είναι ένα ενδιαφέρον θέμα ....

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> Φίλε GREEN ARROW δεν έχω καμιά απόλύτως πρόθεση να αντιπαρατεθώ με κανένα στο φόρουμ, αλλά δεν αντέχω να διαβάζω όλα όσα γράφονται κατά καιρούς ανεξέλγκτα και άσχετα. Αν έχετε να πείτε κάτι ουσιαστικό όπως το παραπάνω σχόλιο σας, να το λέτε, δεν απαγορεύσαμε σε κανένα να σχολιάζει αξιοπρεπώς χωρίς να προσβάλει και να εικάζει κατά βούληση. Επίσης δεν απαγορεύουμε να μας κριτικάρετε όταν προσπαθούμε να κρατάμε τα σοβαρά θέματα σε ένα επίπεδο. 
> 
> Χθες είχαμε 3 ατυχήματα σε ισάριθμα πλοία σε 3 διαφορετικά λιμάνια. Προφανώς η αιτία ήταν ο κακός καιρός και τα "υπέροχα" λιμάνια μας. Αυτό δεν το άκουσα από κανένα, αλλά το ζητούμενα είναι άλλα και η κριτική ενίοτε άστοχη.
> 
> Ένας λογικά σκεπτόμενος άνθρωπος και γνώστης της θάλασσας καταλαβαίνει τι λέμε, γιατί το λέμε και ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να το κάνουμε "μεσημεριανό κουτσομπολιό". Είναι θέμα πως το αντιλαβάνεται ο καθένας από εμάς.



Από την απάντησή σας σαφώς και φαίνεται ότι μιλάμε την ίδια γλώσσα και πως έχουμε την ίδια άποψη πάνω στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα.

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> Ας δούμε λίγο το χτεσινό δελτίο καιρού (Οι επισημάνσεις δικές μου):
> FQME21 LGAT 080200 
> ΕΘΝΙΚΗ ΜΕΤΕΩΡΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ 
> ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΜΕΤΕΩΡΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΑΘΗΝΑΣ 
> 
> ΔΕΛΤΙΟ ΚΑΙΡΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ 
> ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΩΡΑ ΕΚΔΟΣΗΣ *08-11-2010 / 0200 UTC* 
> 
> ΜΕΡΟΣ 1 
> ...


Αν η απάντηση αυτή απευθύνεται σε μένα, λυπάμαι πολύ...

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> Εντυπωση προκαλει οχι τοσο το γεγονος οτι καποιος ρωτα να μαθει το ονομα του πλοιαρχου που σχετιζεται με ναυτικο ατυχημα οσο οτι καποιοι την αξιωση αυτη τη δικαιολογουν.
> Τι θα πει "ποιος ειναι ο πλοιαρχος του Ν.ΡΟΔΟΣ?"
> Ποιος ρωταει?Με ποια ιδιοτητα?
> Που αποσκοπει μια τετοια ερωτηση σε δημοσιο χωρο (forum) αν οχι για μικροπρεπεις λογους.Αν δεν ρωτησης κ μαθεις το ονομα σε κανει ατομο αβουλο και ανεγκεφαλο?
> Ρωτησε κανεις ποιος ειναι ο πιλοτος του AirBus που επεσε προχτες η ποιος ειναι ο οδηγος του λεωφορειου που επεσε στο γκρεμο?
> - Που φαινεται ο προστατευτισμος και μαλιστα επιλεκτικος οπως υπενισεται παραπανω καποιος?
> Δηλαδη τι θα πρεπει να γραφεται εδω?
> Τι καταπληκτικα λιμανια εχουμε?
> Τι φανταστικες συνθηκες (εργασιακες) επικρατουν στην Ακτοπλοια?
> ...



Με ποιό δικαίωμα απαντάς κάτω από το κείμενό μου σε κάτι παντελώς άσχετο με αυτό που έγραψα? Δεν ξέρεις ότι δεν μπορείς να γράφεις κάτω από τό όνομά μου ό,τι άσχετο θέλεις??? Σίγουρα δεν μειώνεις πάντως εμένα έτσι...

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> Εντυπωση προκαλει οχι τοσο το γεγονος οτι καποιος ρωτα να μαθει το ονομα του πλοιαρχου που σχετιζεται με ναυτικο ατυχημα οσο οτι καποιοι την αξιωση αυτη τη δικαιολογουν.
> Τι θα πει "ποιος ειναι ο πλοιαρχος του Ν.ΡΟΔΟΣ?"
> Ποιος ρωταει?Με ποια ιδιοτητα?
> Που αποσκοπει μια τετοια ερωτηση σε δημοσιο χωρο (forum) αν οχι για μικροπρεπεις λογους.Αν δεν ρωτησης κ μαθεις το ονομα σε κανει ατομο αβουλο και ανεγκεφαλο?
> Ρωτησε κανεις ποιος ειναι ο πιλοτος του AirBus που επεσε προχτες η ποιος ειναι ο οδηγος του λεωφορειου που επεσε στο γκρεμο?
> - Που φαινεται ο προστατευτισμος και μαλιστα επιλεκτικος οπως υπενισεται παραπανω καποιος?
> Δηλαδη τι θα πρεπει να γραφεται εδω?
> Τι καταπληκτικα λιμανια εχουμε?
> Τι φανταστικες συνθηκες (εργασιακες) επικρατουν στην Ακτοπλοια?
> ...



Κάποιοι θρύλοι της ακτοπλοίας, κάποιοι "δάσκαλοι" των σημερινών πλοιάρχων, τους οποίους μάλιστα οι σημερινοί μαθητές τους έχουν ήδη ξεπεράσει (ή τείνουν να τους ξεπεράσουν), θα ντρέπονταν αν οποισδήποτε ήθελε να τους προστατεύσει χωρίς να του το ζητήσουν, επειδη απλώς καποιος το σκέφτηκε έτσι.  Είχαν ανάγκη προστασίας οι καταπληκτικοί πλοίαρχοι του Μπλου Σταρ Ιθάκι ή του Σουπερφέρυ 2 μετά πό ατυχήματα στην Τήνο ή στην Βουβή? Βγήκαν και το είπαν ευθαρσώς, το πού έφταιγαν και πού όχι. Κια μάλιστα με δηλώσεις σε μεγάλης κυκλοφορίας περιοδικό. Το ίδιο λοιπόν δεν θα τους κατηγορούσε κανείς αν ο κακός καιρός ή οι κακές λιμενικές υποδομές ευθύνονταν για κάποιο άλλο ατύχημα.

Τόλμησε κανείς να τα βάλει με τον πλοίαρχο του Σουπερναιας όταν βρήκε στα βράχια της Αστυπάλαιας? Όχι φυσικά, και ο μεγάλος αυτός καπετάνιος ταξιδεύει ακόμα σε μια από τις γνωστότερες ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες. Και φυσικά,όλοι οισ χετικοί ξέρουμε ποιός είναι και πόσο "φόρτσαρε" δεκαετίες πριν με ένα πολύ πολύ δύσκολο πλοίο.

Τόλμησε κανείς να τα βάλει με τον πλοίαρχο του ΛΑΤΩ επειδή με 9 νοτιά τον έστειλαν να δέσει σε παντελώς ακατάλληλη  θέση στο επικίνδυνο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου, με βαπόρι που δεν είναι μαιτζέβελο, και ακούμπησε λίγο η πρύμνη του? Όχι βέβαια. Ο ίδιος άνθρωπος, με ειλικρίνεια και θάρρος παραδέχτηκε μετά από ένα χρόνο ότι από ανθρώπινο λάθος ακούμπησε λίγο δεξιά η πρύμνη του κατά τον κατάπλου του πλοίου,, με εξαιρετικές καιρικές συνθήκες, στην παλιά "Ξυλεία" και έχασε 2 δρομολόγια το ΛΑΤΩ. Τον πείραξε κανείς ??? Όχι βέβαια.

Τόλμησε κανείς να τα βάλει, χρόνια πριν, με τον πλοίαρχο του ΚΥΔΩΝΑ που στον πρώτο κατάπλου του στη Θεσσαλονίκη αρνήθηκε (όπως πρότεινε η εταιρεία του) να πάρει ρυμουλκό, ξέσυρε η άγκυρά του λόγω της λάσπης του βυθού και κτύπησε το πλοίο με την πλώρη στην προβλήτα που το περίμεναν οι επίσιμοι? Όχι βέβαια, και ο άνθρωπος αυτός καπετάνεψε για άλλα 13 χρόνια στα καλύτερα πλοία της ΑΝΕΚ. 

Ο πλοίαρχος του ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ μπαίνοντας με ανάποδα στην Πάτρα πριν από 4 χρόνια κτύπησε την πρύμνη του στο φανάρι της "Βορείας". Είπαν ότι μια ριπή ανέμου τον πέταξε εκεί. Παραιτήθηκε μετά από 3 μέρες και αφού πλοιαρχούσε επί 2ο χρόνια πλοία των Μινωικών. Έφταιγε ο καιρός, έφταιγε "οριακά" είπαν και αυτός, πήρε το καπέλο του και έφυγε. 4 μερες μετά, στο Κνωσσός Παλλάς που ταξίδευε ως επιβάτης, όλοι οι αξιωματικοί του πλοίου αλλά και αρκετοί σύμβουλοι που ταξίδευαν τον έκαναν μια αγκαλιά!

Πού το πάω? Η κακιά στιγμή παραφυλάει για όλους. Τα έχει αυτά η θάλασσα, όπως έχει και πολλά καλά. ΟΜΩΣ, το να μιλάμε ως πολιτισμένοι άνθρωποι χωρίς τον "μπαμπούλα" ότι θα βλάψουμε πιθανώς  τους σημερινούς πλοιάρχους με κάτι που θα πούμε,  δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτόματα δίνει σε κανένα το δικαίωμα να μας χαρακτηρίζει συλλήβδην ως θεατές μεσημεριανών, κουτσομπολίστικων εκπομπών .  Εν κατακλείδι, αυτοί που κατηγορούν μάλλον τις παρακολουθούν και τις ξέρουν πολύ καλά...

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> Τα γραφομενα του greenarrow είναι αφορμή για σκέψη: είναι  προστατευτισμός η μη αναγραφή προσωπικών στοιχείων? Είναι δείγμα  "περίεργης" αλληλεγγύης, προσωπικής "εξυπηρέτησης" ή άλλο τι, η επιλογή  της μη αναφοράς στοιχείων για πρόσωπα ή συμβάντα ? [πρίν αυτά κάν  αποσαφηνιστούν] Είναι ελεγκτέα η επιλογή της μη ανάρτησης φωτογραφιών  από ατυχή περιστατικά, ιδίως στον αμέσως μετά χρόνο ?
> 
> Μπορεί το ο,τιδήποτε αναγράφεται σε ένα φόρουμ να επηρρεάσει κάποιους?  Να δημιουργήσει πρόβλημα στην δουλειά του? στην εικόνα του?
> 
> Σκέπτομαι το παράδειγμα του παλιού καπετάνιου. Αν μάθαινε πώς στο τάδε  καφενείο συζητούν επιμόνως για το ατύχημά του, πώς ο Χ, ο Ψ και ο  Ταδόπουλος τον κατηγορούν για αμέλεια που προκάλεσε το ατύχημα και πώς  ως απόδειξη για τα γεγονότα και τα αίτια του ατυχήματος περιφέρουν και  μερικές φωτογραφίες, δεν θα πήγαινε στο καφενείο να δεί τι γίνεται?  ποιος και με ποια ιδιότητα τον κατηγορεί? δεν θα θύμωνε γιατί σπιλώνεται  το όνομά του από κάποιον άγνωστο του, αμέτοχο στο συμβάν και εντελώς  άσχετου ακόμη και με την θάλασσα?
> Εκεί θα εύρισκε [ζωντανά, λάιβ] τον Χ, τον Ψ και τον Ταδόπουλο. Δεν θα  τους έκανε μήνυση για συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση? Εαν μάλιστα τύχαινε να ήταν  ο Ταδόπουλος γνωστός του καπετάν Φάντη Μπαστούνι [άσπονδου "φίλου" του  άτυχου καπετάνιου] δεν θα περιπλέκονταν κάπως περισσότερο τα πράγματα?
> 
> είναι τέτοιο καφενείο το φόρουμ? όχι βέβαια, είναι χειρότερο. Γιατί πίσω  από το "Στέφανος" μπορεί να είναι ο Σπύρος ο οποίος θέλει να τα "χώσει"  στον ανταγωνιστή, μπορεί να είναι ο Χρήστος που είναι μπαχαλάκιας  γενικώς, μπορεί να είναι ο Γιώργος που αγαπάει την θάλασσα και θέλει να  μαθαίνει γύρω από αυτήν.
> το φορουμ Ναυτιλία δεν το βρίσκει (μόνο) κάποιος όποιος όταν το κάνει σκόπιμα. 
> ...


Δεν διαφωνώ με όσα λες, έχω μια διαφορετική άποψη που φυσικά δεν θέλω σε κανένα να την επιβάλλω.

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Γιατί πρέπει σώνει και καλά να στήσουμε λαϊκό δικαστήριο? Οι περισσότεροι από εμάς, ούτε καπεταναίοι είμαστε, ούτε επιθεωρητές, ούτε δικαστές. Και το κυριότερο δεν είμασταν μπρόστα την ώρα του συμβάτος. Πως λοιπόν κάποιος θα πει ότι έγινε αυτό και αυτό και έφταιγε ο τάδε, χωρίς να έχει δει με τα μάτια του τι έγινε? Και Χίλιες φωτογραφίες να δούμε μόνο υποθέσεις μπορούμε να κάνουμε. 

*Υ.Γ.1.* Βέβαια, στην Ελλάδα, όλοι είναι ειδικοί και όλοι ξέρουν και μπορούν  πολύ εύκολα από τον καναπέ τους να πιλοτάρουν αεροπλάνο, να  κυβερνήσουν πλοίο, να βγάλουν πορίσματα κλπ. 
*Υ.Γ.2*. Κάθε φορά που έχουμε περιστατικό πρόσκρουσης πλοίου διαβάζουμε τα ίδια πράγματα όπως, "γιατί δεν μπαίνουν φωτογραφίες" ή "γιατί δεν        μπορουμε να λέμε ότι θέλουμε χωρίς να γνωρίζουμε τι έγινε" και πολλά      άλλα. Μπορεί η επάναληψη να είναι μητέρα της μάθησης, αλλά η πολύ επανάληψη καταντάει κουραστική. Οι υπεύθυνοι του ναυτιλία έχουν εξηγήσει τους λόγους που δε θέλουν να γίνονται κάποια πράγμτα, όπως το ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών. Αν δεν μπορείτε να σεβαστείτε αυτό το γεγονός, τότε μην παρακολουθείτε το θέμα ή ενημερωθείτε από κάπου αλλού. 

Ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σας. Ελπίζω να μη σας κούρασα.

----------


## Στέφανος

> ΟΜΩΣ, το να μιλάμε ως πολιτισμένοι άνθρωποι χωρίς τον "μπαμπούλα" ότι θα βλάψουμε πιθανώς  τους σημερινούς πλοιάρχους με κάτι που θα πούμε,  δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτόματα δίνει σε κανένα το δικαίωμα να μας χαρακτηρίζει συλλήβδην ως θεατές μεσημεριανών, κουτσομπολίστικων εκπομπών .  Εν κατακλείδι, αυτοί που κατηγορούν μάλλον τις παρακολουθούν και τις ξέρουν πολύ καλά...


εστίασα στο α' κείμενο σου γιατί όντως είναι πολύ καλή αφορμή για σκέψεις: τόσο ως νόημα όσο και ως ένδειξη για το υπόβαθρο του συντάκτη του. 
οι αναφορές/παραδείγματα του παραπάνω μηνύματός σου είναι [?]* ενδεικτικά της διαφοράς των εποχών: της τότε, ακόμη και της σχετικά πρόσφατης και της τωρινής με την πληθώρα των forum, blogs κλπ που αναπαράγουν φήμες, εικοτολογίες κλπ που στην ουσία ακυρώνουν αυτό το καλό εργαλείο πληροφόρησης [κι αν θέλεις βήμα διαλόγου/ανταλλαγής σκέψεων]

*το ερωτηματικό είναι προφανές: μπορεί και σήμερα ένας καπετάνιος πχ να βγεί και να πεί έκανα λάθος. Θα το κάνει χωρίς να μετρήσει το πώς θα αντιμετωπίσουν την δήλωσή του οι κάθε λογής "ειδικοί"?

και πάω στο παραπάνω επισυναπτόμενο: εαν είμασταν σε ένα καφενείο και μπορούσαμε να συζητήσουμε άπαντες πολιτισμένα [δύο προυποθέσεις που δεν μπορούν να υπάρξουν γιατί αφ' ενός λείπει η προσωπική επαφή / γνώση του συνομιλητή αφ' ετέρου .....] προφανώς θα μπορούσαμε να μιλάμε και να αναλύουμε, ο καθείς με τις γνώσεις του, τα γεγονότα.
σε ένα ιντερνετικό απρόσωπο καφενείο αυτό μπορεί να γίνει?

ΥΓ ξαναδιαβάζοντας το προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου παρατηρώ ότι οι περισσότερες προτάσεις είναι ερωτηματικές. Εκφέρονται ως σκέψεις συζήτησης

ΥΓ 2 ανέφερα τα βραδυνά δελτία "ενημέρωσης" γιατί εκεί συχνάζουν οι "ειδικοί", όπως στο πχ ναυάγιο της Σαντορίνης. Νομίζω κι εδώ, στο φόρουμ, υπήρξαν σχετικές  αναφορές, ίσως άστοχες, ίσως επιπόλαιες αλλά σίγουρα επικίνδυνες για την διαμόρφωση μιας εικόνας σε πολλά μέλη που δεν ξέρουν πολλά από θάλασσα και διαμορφώνουν "άποψη" απ' ότι διαβάζουν (και εδώ)-κι εγώ είμαι ένας από αυτούς ....

----------


## Harry14

Μηπως πρεπει να παραδεχτουμε (και βαζω και τον ευατο μου μεσ) οτι οταν σε ενα θεμα ξεφυγουμε εστω και λιγο (πχ η δικη μου ερωτηση για τον πλοιαρχο) τοτε το θεμα ξεφευγει εντελως; Γιατι το θεμα εδω ειναι η προσκρουση και οχι αν τα λιμανια ειναι ακαταλληλα, ουτε αν ο πλοιαρχος ειναι καλος η κακος (ποιοι ειμαστε αλλωστε εμεις να τον κρινουμε και προτανων ποιος ειμαι εγω για να τον κρινω).

----------


## Leo

> Μηπως πρεπει να παραδεχτουμε (και βαζω και τον ευατο μου μεσ) οτι οταν σε ενα θεμα ξεφυγουμε εστω και λιγο (πχ η δικη μου ερωτηση για τον πλοιαρχο) τοτε το θεμα ξεφευγει εντελως; Γιατι το θεμα εδω ειναι η προσκρουση και οχι αν τα λιμανια ειναι ακαταλληλα, ουτε αν ο πλοιαρχος ειναι καλος η κακος (ποιοι ειμαστε αλλωστε εμεις να τον κρινουμε και προτανων ποιος ειμαι εγω για να τον κρινω).


Επειδή δεν είμαστε εδώ μόνο για να λέμε τα κακώς κείμενα, θα ήθελα να σε συγχαρώ για την υπεύθυνη και αξιοπρεπή σου θέση, φίλε Harry14. Ειλικρινά το εκτιμώ.

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> εστίασα στο α' κείμενο σου γιατί όντως είναι πολύ καλή αφορμή για σκέψεις: τόσο ως νόημα όσο και ως ένδειξη για το υπόβαθρο του συντάκτη του. 
> οι αναφορές/παραδείγματα του παραπάνω μηνύματός σου είναι [?]* ενδεικτικά της διαφοράς των εποχών: της τότε, ακόμη και της σχετικά πρόσφατης και της τωρινής με την πληθώρα των forum, blogs κλπ που αναπαράγουν φήμες, εικοτολογίες κλπ που στην ουσία ακυρώνουν αυτό το καλό εργαλείο πληροφόρησης [κι αν θέλεις βήμα διαλόγου/ανταλλαγής σκέψεων]
> 
> *το ερωτηματικό είναι προφανές: μπορεί και σήμερα ένας καπετάνιος πχ να βγεί και να πεί έκανα λάθος. Θα το κάνει χωρίς να μετρήσει το πώς θα αντιμετωπίσουν την δήλωσή του οι κάθε λογής "ειδικοί"?
> 
> και πάω στο παραπάνω επισυναπτόμενο: εαν είμασταν σε ένα καφενείο και μπορούσαμε να συζητήσουμε άπαντες πολιτισμένα [δύο προυποθέσεις που δεν μπορούν να υπάρξουν γιατί αφ' ενός λείπει η προσωπική επαφή / γνώση του συνομιλητή αφ' ετέρου .....] προφανώς θα μπορούσαμε να μιλάμε και να αναλύουμε, ο καθείς με τις γνώσεις του, τα γεγονότα.
> σε ένα ιντερνετικό απρόσωπο καφενείο αυτό μπορεί να γίνει?
> 
> ΥΓ ξαναδιαβάζοντας το προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου παρατηρώ ότι οι περισσότερες προτάσεις είναι ερωτηματικές. Εκφέρονται ως σκέψεις συζήτησης
> ...




Πίστεψέ με ότι το κείμενό σου ΜΟΝΟ καλό μπορεί αν κάνει σε όσους το διαβάζουν, βάζοντάς τους ίσως σε άλλα κανάλια σκέψης, διαφορετικά από τα "εύπεπτα" προιόντα που πολλοί προτιμάμε ή τη συνειδητή άρνηση να κουράσουμε λίγο περισσότερο το μυαλουδάκι μας. Σε ευχαριστώ για αυτή την προσφορά σου.

..Και επειδή οφείλω μια αντρίκαι απάντηση σε ένα ερώτημα που έθεσες, θα πω " - ΌΧΙ, σήμερα ο πλοίαρχος δεν μπορεί να παραδεχθεί ευθαρσώς ένα λάθος του, όχι τόσο επειδή θα μετρήσει το τι θα πουν οι διάφοροι ανευθυνουπέυθυνοι και πάσης λογής μαιντανοί, αλλά πρωτίστως επειδή θα ξέρει πως όλοι αυτοί σήμερα επηρεάζουν αυτούς που αποφασίζουν για την τύχη τουμ την εξέλιξή του, την καριέρα του, πράγμα που δύσκολα θα συνέβαινε στο παρελθόν" .  Θα τολμούσε παλαιότερα μια εταιρεία να κατηγορήσει ή τιμωρήσει πλοίαρχο που θα κατευθυνόταν στο λιμάνι της Σούδας αντί του Ηρακλείου σε περίπτωση που αγνοούσαν τα έγγραφά του που έλεγαν πως,  χωρίς stabilizers που λειτουργούν δεν θα έμπαινε με αέρα πάνω από 6 Μποφωρ στο Ηράκλειο? Για να παει να το κάνει σήμερα κάποιος και θα δούμε όλοι πού θα βρεθεί!

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> Επειδή δεν είμαστε εδώ μόνο για να λέμε τα κακώς κείμενα, θα ήθελα να σε συγχαρώ για την υπεύθυνη και αξιοπρεπή σου θέση, φίλε Harry14. Ειλικρινά το εκτιμώ.


Μια μικρή παρατήρηση καλοπροαίρετη: Αν είμαστε εδώ μόνο για να ανταλλάσουμε φωτογραφίες και αφιερώσεις, τότε νομίζω ότι άδικα χάνω το χρόνο μου από το 2007. Και αυτό δεν αφορά μόνο εμένα  αλλά και αρκετούς που απάντησαν ή σχολίασαν όσα έγραψα...

----------


## vageliss23

> Κάποιοι θρύλοι της ακτοπλοίας, κάποιοι "δάσκαλοι" των σημερινών πλοιάρχων, τους οποίους μάλιστα οι σημερινοί μαθητές τους έχουν ήδη ξεπεράσει (ή τείνουν να τους ξεπεράσουν), θα ντρέπονταν αν οποισδήποτε ήθελε να τους προστατεύσει χωρίς να του το ζητήσουν, επειδη απλώς καποιος το σκέφτηκε έτσι.  Είχαν ανάγκη προστασίας οι καταπληκτικοί πλοίαρχοι του Μπλου Σταρ Ιθάκι ή του Σουπερφέρυ 2 μετά πό ατυχήματα στην Τήνο ή στην Βουβή? Βγήκαν και το είπαν ευθαρσώς, το πού έφταιγαν και πού όχι. Κια μάλιστα με δηλώσεις σε μεγάλης κυκλοφορίας περιοδικό. Το ίδιο λοιπόν δεν θα τους κατηγορούσε κανείς αν ο κακός καιρός ή οι κακές λιμενικές υποδομές ευθύνονταν για κάποιο άλλο ατύχημα.
> 
> Τόλμησε κανείς να τα βάλει με τον πλοίαρχο του Σουπερναιας όταν βρήκε στα βράχια της Αστυπάλαιας? Όχι φυσικά, και ο μεγάλος αυτός καπετάνιος ταξιδεύει ακόμα σε μια από τις γνωστότερες ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες. Και φυσικά,όλοι οισ χετικοί ξέρουμε ποιός είναι και πόσο "φόρτσαρε" δεκαετίες πριν με ένα πολύ πολύ δύσκολο πλοίο.
> 
> Τόλμησε κανείς να τα βάλει με τον πλοίαρχο του ΛΑΤΩ επειδή με 9 νοτιά τον έστειλαν να δέσει σε παντελώς ακατάλληλη  θέση στο επικίνδυνο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου, με βαπόρι που δεν είναι μαιτζέβελο, και ακούμπησε λίγο η πρύμνη του? Όχι βέβαια. Ο ίδιος άνθρωπος, με ειλικρίνεια και θάρρος παραδέχτηκε μετά από ένα χρόνο ότι από ανθρώπινο λάθος ακούμπησε λίγο δεξιά η πρύμνη του κατά τον κατάπλου του πλοίου,, με εξαιρετικές καιρικές συνθήκες, στην παλιά "Ξυλεία" και έχασε 2 δρομολόγια το ΛΑΤΩ. Τον πείραξε κανείς ??? Όχι βέβαια.
> 
> Τόλμησε κανείς να τα βάλει, χρόνια πριν, με τον πλοίαρχο του ΚΥΔΩΝΑ που στον πρώτο κατάπλου του στη Θεσσαλονίκη αρνήθηκε (όπως πρότεινε η εταιρεία του) να πάρει ρυμουλκό, ξέσυρε η άγκυρά του λόγω της λάσπης του βυθού και κτύπησε το πλοίο με την πλώρη στην προβλήτα που το περίμεναν οι επίσιμοι? Όχι βέβαια, και ο άνθρωπος αυτός καπετάνεψε για άλλα 13 χρόνια στα καλύτερα πλοία της ΑΝΕΚ. 
> 
> Ο πλοίαρχος του ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ μπαίνοντας με ανάποδα στην Πάτρα πριν από 4 χρόνια κτύπησε την πρύμνη του στο φανάρι της "Βορείας". Είπαν ότι μια ριπή ανέμου τον πέταξε εκεί. Παραιτήθηκε μετά από 3 μέρες και αφού πλοιαρχούσε επί 2ο χρόνια πλοία των Μινωικών. Έφταιγε ο καιρός, έφταιγε "οριακά" είπαν και αυτός, πήρε το καπέλο του και έφυγε. 4 μερες μετά, στο Κνωσσός Παλλάς που ταξίδευε ως επιβάτης, όλοι οι αξιωματικοί του πλοίου αλλά και αρκετοί σύμβουλοι που ταξίδευαν τον έκαναν μια αγκαλιά!
> ...


¶ψογη δημοσίευση!

----------


## proussos

*Είναι φανερό ότι σε κάθε ατύχημα ή βλάβη το θέμα ξεφεύγει από "περιγραφή ή αναφορά συμβάντος" και μετατρέπεται σε "Αστυνόμος Μπέκας" μιας και προσπαθούμε να εξιχνιάσουμε το "έγκλημα".*
*Προσωπική εκτίμηση για τον ρόλο ενός forum είναι να γίνεται ανταλλαγή απόψεων κάθε τύπου και είδους...με έντιμο και αξιοπρεπή τρόπο.*
*Αναπόφευκτα θα βρίσκονται κάποιοι άσχετοι που θα εκφράζουν τα ανέκφραστα όπως επίσης θα βρίσκονται κάποιοι σχετικοί που δεν θα εκφράζουν τα αυτονόητα !*
*Το γεγονός ότι ένα πλοίο - και κατά συνέπεια το πλήρωμα και οι επιβάτες του -  εμπλέκονται σε ένα ατυχές περιστατικό λόγω "της κακιάς της ώρας" (είτε ατυχία λέγεται αυτή είτε μ_ _ _ κία) δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να χάνουμε τη γη κάτω από τα πόδια μας. Τα πλοία δεν κινούνται πάνω σε ράγες...*
*ΕΥΧΗ ΟΛΩΝ είναι να μην συμβαίνουν τέτοια περιστατικά και ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠ'ΟΛΑ να μην ανοίγει ρουθούνι...*
*Από εκεί και πέρα ο Πλοίαρχος - και μόνο ο Πλοίαρχος - είναι αυτός που θα σηκώσει το σταυρό και που θα κριθεί ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΩΤΕΡΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ για το αν φοράει μακριά παντελόνια ή μίνι φούστα !*
*Με τη φώτιση του Παντοδύναμου , ο Πλοίαρχος θα εκτιμήσει , θα κρίνει και θα αποφασίσει τη δύσκολη στιγμή.*
*Όλοι μας έχουμε ονοματεπώνυμο και όλοι μας είμαστε διαθέσιμοι για να κρίνουμε και να κριθούμε είτε σε μια καρέκλα μπροστά στο πληκτρολόγιο , είτε σε έναν καναπέ στην καφετέρια του λιμανιού.*
*Ο ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟΣ είναι αυτονόητος στο πρόσωπο ΚΑΘΕ Πλοίαρχου...μόνο και μόνο επειδή χωρίς να το αντιλαμβανόμαστε...κι εκείνος μας σέβεται όταν μας μεταφέρει ασφαλώς και αξιοπρεπώς στον προορισμό μας...και το κυριότερο , φροντίζει με κάθε τρόπο να ακουμπήσει τον καταπέλτη του πλοίου του στις τσιμεντένιες προεκτάσεις των νησιών !*
*Τέλος καλό και όλα καλά για το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ !*
*Με το καλό να επανέλθει και να είναι γερό και δυνατό το πλήρωμα που το ταξιδεύει !*

----------


## harlek

> Προσωπική εκτίμηση για τον ρόλο ενός forum είναι να γίνεται ανταλλαγή απόψεων *κάθε τύπου* και είδους...με *έντιμο* και *αξιοπρεπή* τρόπο.


Ακριβώς έτσι.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, μου κάνει εντύπωση πώς ένα πλοίο που χρειάζεται τη βοήθεια ρυμουλκών για να βγει από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά με δύσκολο καιρό, καταφέρνει να προσεγγίζει όλο το χρόνο λιμάνια όπως π.χ. αυτό της Παροικιάς!

----------


## joulia25

> Με *ποιό δικαίωμα* απαντάς κάτω από το κείμενό μου σε κάτι παντελώς άσχετο με αυτό που έγραψα? Δεν ξέρεις ότι δεν μπορείς να γράφεις κάτω από τό όνομά μου ό,τι άσχετο θέλεις??? Σίγουρα δεν μειώνεις πάντως εμένα έτσι...





> Μια μικρή παρατήρηση καλοπροαίρετη: Αν είμαστε εδώ μόνο για να ανταλλάσουμε φωτογραφίες και αφιερώσεις, τότε *νομίζω ότι άδικα χάνω το χρόνο μου από το 2007*. Και αυτό δεν αφορά μόνο εμένα αλλά και αρκετούς που απάντησαν ή σχολίασαν όσα έγραψα...


Φίλε GreenArrow.να ξέρες πόσο μας κούρασες !Μα πόσο μας κούρασες με τις διαλέξεις σου !!
Και αυτό το ...ποιος σου δίνει το δικαίωμα ???Δηλαδή πρέπει να πάρει άδεια κάποιος για να σου απαντήσει?
Αν νομίζεις ότι χάνεις τον καιρό σου εδώ ,ποιος σε κρατά ρε φίλε?
Να ζητήσω συγγνώμη από όλους  για το offtopic! :Wink:

----------


## opelmanos

Εσύ τώρα φίλη Τζούλια με την σειρά σου τι προσπαθείς να κανεις το ρόλο του πυροσβέστη η να ρίξεις λάδι στην φωτιά ???Μήπως πρέπει να χαμηλώσεις λίγο τους τόνους σου με τις εκφράσεις τύπου* :ΡΕ ΦΙΛΕ* ???
Συνεπώς μπορεί να έχεις κουραστει αλλά δεν μπορείς να εκφράζεσαι έτσι με στυλ νταλικέρη !!

----------


## Harry14

> Επειδή δεν είμαστε εδώ μόνο για να λέμε τα κακώς κείμενα, θα ήθελα να σε συγχαρώ για την υπεύθυνη και αξιοπρεπή σου θέση, φίλε Harry14. Ειλικρινά το εκτιμώ.


Και γω εκτιμω το οτι η παρατηρηση μου δεν περασε απαρατηρητη. Και προτεινω για να μην "χαλαμε" με τετοιες συζυτησεις τα διαφορα θεματα να ανοιξουμε ενα σχετικο θεμα με πιο "ελευθερο" περιεχομενο για ανταλλαγη αποψεων.

----------


## sparti

Ας ελπισουμε πως θα ξανμπει στη γραμμη

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> *Είναι φανερό ότι σε κάθε ατύχημα ή βλάβη το θέμα ξεφεύγει από "περιγραφή ή αναφορά συμβάντος" και μετατρέπεται σε "Αστυνόμος Μπέκας" μιας και προσπαθούμε να εξιχνιάσουμε το "έγκλημα".*
> *Προσωπική εκτίμηση για τον ρόλο ενός forum είναι να γίνεται ανταλλαγή απόψεων κάθε τύπου και είδους...με έντιμο και αξιοπρεπή τρόπο.*
> *Αναπόφευκτα θα βρίσκονται κάποιοι άσχετοι που θα εκφράζουν τα ανέκφραστα όπως επίσης θα βρίσκονται κάποιοι σχετικοί που δεν θα εκφράζουν τα αυτονόητα !*
> *Το γεγονός ότι ένα πλοίο - και κατά συνέπεια το πλήρωμα και οι επιβάτες του -  εμπλέκονται σε ένα ατυχές περιστατικό λόγω "της κακιάς της ώρας" (είτε ατυχία λέγεται αυτή είτε μ_ _ _ κία) δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να χάνουμε τη γη κάτω από τα πόδια μας. Τα πλοία δεν κινούνται πάνω σε ράγες...*
> *ΕΥΧΗ ΟΛΩΝ είναι να μην συμβαίνουν τέτοια περιστατικά και ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠ'ΟΛΑ να μην ανοίγει ρουθούνι...*
> *Από εκεί και πέρα ο Πλοίαρχος - και μόνο ο Πλοίαρχος - είναι αυτός που θα σηκώσει το σταυρό και που θα κριθεί ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΩΤΕΡΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ για το αν φοράει μακριά παντελόνια ή μίνι φούστα !*
> *Με τη φώτιση του Παντοδύναμου , ο Πλοίαρχος θα εκτιμήσει , θα κρίνει και θα αποφασίσει τη δύσκολη στιγμή.*
> *Όλοι μας έχουμε ονοματεπώνυμο και όλοι μας είμαστε διαθέσιμοι για να κρίνουμε και να κριθούμε είτε σε μια καρέκλα μπροστά στο πληκτρολόγιο , είτε σε έναν καναπέ στην καφετέρια του λιμανιού.*
> *Ο ΣΕΒΑΣΜΟΣ είναι αυτονόητος στο πρόσωπο ΚΑΘΕ Πλοίαρχου...μόνο και μόνο επειδή χωρίς να το αντιλαμβανόμαστε...κι εκείνος μας σέβεται όταν μας μεταφέρει ασφαλώς και αξιοπρεπώς στον προορισμό μας...και το κυριότερο , φροντίζει με κάθε τρόπο να ακουμπήσει τον καταπέλτη του πλοίου του στις τσιμεντένιες προεκτάσεις των νησιών !*
> ...


Χαρηκα με την ανταλλαγή απόψεων που έγινε (και γίνεται) σε πολύ υψηλό επίπεδο. Ένα παράπονο θα πω όμως, που είναι ταυτόχρονα και απορία, διαμαρτυρία και, συν τοις άλλοις, οδηγεί στο πιό λογικό συμπέρασμα που θα μπορούσε να καταλήξει κάποιος:

Γιατί, σε εκείνη τη συνάντηση που οργανώθηκε από τους πλοιάρχους της ακτοπλοιας στο πλοίο ΠΑΤΜΟΣ, τον Οκτώβρη του 2000, δεν κατέθεσαν τα ναυτικά τους φυλλάδια ΟΛΟΙ οι πλοίαρχοι όπως είχε αρχικά συζητηθεί ότι θα πράξουν? Ήταν οι εποχές πού το Υπουργείο αμέσως μετά το ναυάγιο του Εξπρές Σαμίνα έδεσε τα περισσότερα επιβατικά πλοία ή έσερνε με χειροπέδες στα κρατητήρια τους πλοιάρχους και υποπλοιάρχους και πρώτους μηχανικούς αν κάποιος άρρωστος (στην κυριολεξία, ιατρικά άρρωστος) επιβάτης κατήγγειλε ότι ο πλοίαρχος άλλαξε πορεία και θα τους έριχνε στα βράχια ή θα τους πήγαινε στο ..Ρέθυμνο (περίπτωση ΑΠΤΕΡΑ) ή στην περίπτωση που η επιθεώρηση ζήτησε να βάλουν σε λειτουργία τη μηχανή σβηστού πλοίου και δεν ξεκίνησε με την πρώτη (ΙΑΛΥΣΣΟΣ). Και πείτε ότι θα έδιωχναν κατ' αρχή τον πλοίαρχο του ΠΑΤΜΟΣ, του ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ, του ΜΥΤΙΛΗΝΗ, του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ, του ΚΑΖΑΝΤΖΑΚΗΣ  (τυχαία ανέφερα κάποια ονόματα), θα μπορούσαν να τους απολύσουν ΟΛΟΥΣ??????????

Κατά τη γνώμη εμένα αλλά και πολλών άλλων (πιο σχετικών με μένα), χάθηκε τότε η μοναδική, κεφαλαιώδους σημασίας ευκαιρία να γλυτώσουν από το κυνηγητό, τα πρόστιμα, τις συκοφαντίες, τον κατατρεγμό, αλλά και πολλούς κινδύνους της δουλειάς τους όλοι οι αγαπητοί μας πλοίαρχοι. Ποιός θα τους απειλούσε, ποιός θα τολμούσε να τους ακουμπήσει? Θα έπαιρναν οι σύμβουλοι της ΑΝΕΚ, των Μινωικών, της ΝΕΛ, της ΔΑΝΕ, της MFD κλπ τα πλοία να τα ταξιδέψουν? Σε μια εποχή που ΟΛΟΙ τα έβαζαν ΚΑΙ με τις αποφάσεις των διαφόρων εταιρειών που οδήγησαν σε κάποιες μονοπωλιακές καταστάσεις? Είχαν ΚΑΙ την κοινή γνώμη με το μέρος τους σε εκείνη ειδικά τη συγκυρία.. Την κοινή γνώμη που διψούσε για αίμα και φαινόταν να έχει κάπως χορτάσει με τα όσα τραβούσε ο καπετάν Βασίλης εκείνο τον καιρό! Και όσο ακι αν λέμε ότι ο πολύς λαός εύκολα χειραγωγείται ή ξεγιελιέται, σε κανένα δεν άρεσαν οι εικόνες στα κανάλια του σιδηροδέσμιου πλοιάρχου έξω από το δικαστικό μέγαρο Χανίων, ή των συναδέλφων του στον Πειραιά...

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> Φίλε GreenArrow.να ξέρες πόσο μας κούρασες !Μα πόσο μας κούρασες με τις διαλέξεις σου !!
> Και αυτό το ...ποιος σου δίνει το δικαίωμα ???Δηλαδή πρέπει να πάρει άδεια κάποιος για να σου απαντήσει?
> Αν νομίζεις ότι χάνεις τον καιρό σου εδώ ,ποιος σε κρατά ρε φίλε?
> Να ζητήσω συγγνώμη από όλους  για το offtopic!


Τα λόγια και τα γραπτά χαρακτηρίζουν τον καθένα μας. Ποτέ στη ζωή μου δεν αποφάσιζα για το τι θα πω με γνώμονα το τι θα καταλάβει ο άλλος. Ίσως φταίει και η δουλειά μου για αυτό, αν προσπαθείς να ειρωνευτείς τις "διαλέξεις" μου δικαίωμά σου είναι!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Πριν μιση ωρα δυστηχως λογο ελειψης νετ ενημερωθηκα για το ατυχημα και για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα.Μπαινω και εγω λοιπον σαν ΚΑΡΑΒΟΛΑΤΡΗΣ και μονο να δω τι εγινε και βλεπω οτι απο τις 6 σελιδες οι 4 ειναι αντιπαραθεσεις μεταξυ των μελων και οτι 2 σελιδες πανω κατω αναφερονται και στο ατυχημα.ΤΡΟΜΑΚΤΙΚΟ ετσι δεν ειναι?Δεν θα παρω το μερος κανενος,ουτε θα μπω στο τρυπακι να σχολιασω και αρα να συνεχισω το γαιτανακι της κοντρας.Απλα θα ευχηθω καλο κουραγιο στους admins γιατι πραγματικα η δουλεια τους ειναι ΠΑΡΑ μα ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΗ απ'οτι φαινεται.
Καλο κουραγιο στο πληρωμα και σε μια καλη φιλη που δουλευει μεσα στο παπορο και ελπιζω να το ξαναεχουμε συντομα κοντα μας. :Wink:

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> Πριν μιση ωρα δυστηχως λογο ελειψης νετ ενημερωθηκα για το ατυχημα και για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα.Μπαινω και εγω λοιπον σαν ΚΑΡΑΒΟΛΑΤΡΗΣ και μονο να δω τι εγινε και βλεπω οτι απο τις 6 σελιδες οι 4 ειναι αντιπαραθεσεις μεταξυ των μελων και οτι 2 σελιδες πανω κατω αναφερονται και στο ατυχημα.ΤΡΟΜΑΚΤΙΚΟ ετσι δεν ειναι?Δεν θα παρω το μερος κανενος,ουτε θα μπω στο τρυπακι να σχολιασω και αρα να συνεχισω το γαιτανακι της κοντρας.Απλα θα ευχηθω καλο κουραγιο στους admins γιατι πραγματικα η δουλεια τους ειναι ΠΑΡΑ μα ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΗ απ'οτι φαινεται.
> Καλο κουραγιο στο πληρωμα και σε μια καλη φιλη που δουλευει μεσα στο παπορο και ελπιζω να το ξαναεχουμε συντομα κοντα μας.


Δεν έχω την ανάγκη κανένας να πάρει το μέος μου. Αν το βλέπετε έτσι, συνεχίστε με θέματα και χειροκροτητές που προτιμάτε, όσοι ανέχεστε τέτοια μηνύματα. Ξέρετε, δεν καναμε ακόμα λοβοτομή...

----------


## joulia25

> Τα *λόγια και τα γραπτά* χαρακτηρίζουν τον καθένα μας. Ποτέ στη ζωή μου δεν αποφάσιζα για το τι θα πω με γνώμονα το τι θα καταλάβει ο άλλος. Ίσως φταίει και η δουλειά μου για αυτό, αν προσπαθείς να ειρωνευτείς τις "διαλέξεις" μου δικαίωμά σου είναι!


Φίλε Green Arrow τα βαπόρια και οι ναυτικοί ,κυκλοφορούν σε λιμάνια !Οπότε  εδώ θα σου μιλώ λιμανιάτικα !Aν και γυναίκα ,θα σου μιλώ αντρικά !Έκτος και δεν καταλαβαίνεις τέτοια !Τώρα για το επίπεδο το δικό σου ,σου βγάζω το καπέλο !Αλλά έκανες ένα λαθάκι .ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΛΟΥΝ ΠΟΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ !  :Wink: 



> Δεν έχω την ανάγκη κανένας να πάρει το μέος μου. Αν το βλέπετε έτσι, συνεχίστε με θέματα και χειροκροτητές που προτιμάτε, όσοι ανέχεστε τέτοια μηνύματα. Ξέρετε, δεν καναμε ακόμα λοβοτομή...


Γιατί μου θυμίζεις αυτό το ανέκδοτο ???
Έλα !Παραδέξου το !Δεν έρχεσαι εδώ για τα βαπόρια !! :Very Happy:

----------


## Tasos@@@

Γιατί μου θυμίζεις αυτό το ανέκδοτο ???
Έλα !Παραδέξου το !Δεν έρχεσαι εδώ για τα βαπόρια !! :Very Happy: [/QUOTE]

Παιδια ας σταματησει εδω αυτη η ''αντιπαραθεση''.Νοιμα δεν εχει και ειναι και κουραστικη.Εκτος αυτου αν θελετε να κανετε μια κουβεντα μεταξυ σας υπαρχουν και τα Π.Μ.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Θα παρακαλέσω να μην ξεφύγουμε (κι άλλο) και να κρατήσουμε σε ένα επίπεδο τη συζήτηση.
Επισης θα παρακαλέσω να επιστρέψουμε στο θέμα

----------


## Leo

Το θέμα ξεχείλωσε και έχει δεν συζητείται η ουσία, αλλά σχολιάζει ο σχολιάζων τον σχολιάζοντα. Δεν χρειάζονται αντιπαραθέσεις και κριτκές των κριτικών. Κάπου το κουράσαμε νομίζω και δεν έχει νόημα να συνεχίσουμε.
Ευχαρσιστούμε για την συμμετοχή όλων.

----------

